

Ask HN: I can't get on my email and I have no host yet - alorres

On my pc, can't connect to my live account. On my mobile, can't connect to my live account either. I'm not sure what the problem is so that is one of my questions: anyone else getting this problem and what do I do about it? 
The hosting is my next problem. I signed up (and paid) for hosting at HostGator and last I checked (yesterday) I hadn't gotten an e-mail of verification, and receipt. This was done and paid the past Saturday, Sept. 3. So yeah, if you have any words of wisdom, please share. 
Cheers.
======
brackin
Not sure where you should go, not sure HN is the best place to put out
problems like this. Especially because most people use Gmail vs Hotmail.
<http://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/> is a useful place.

------
0x0x0x
Wish I could help other than saying don't waste time here, try another forum.
HN isn't really a troubleshooting site in most cases. :)

------
alorres
True, well thanks guys for commenting. :)

